
ONLYOFFICE Desktop Editors Go Open Source - TatiKo
http://www.onlyoffice.com/blog/2016/10/onlyoffice-desktop-editors-go-open-source/
======
detaro
Please use the non-clickbait title from the original post.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

